# maximum number of stations reached



## eduard85

Hello,

I'd appreciate if you could help me translate the following phrase into Czech:

*Maximum number of stations reached*

This message appears on a weather software once the user has reached the maximum number of weather stations that can be connected to the computer to transfer the data registered by the different sensors (temperature, rain, etc.)

My attempts:

*Maximální počet stanic dosáhl*

*Dosažen maximální možný počet stanic*

Many thanks!


----------



## Moravian

*Dosažen maximální možný počet stanic.

*This one is perfectly correct. Although the usage of the word _možný_ in this case might be a reason for further discussion.


----------



## eduard85

Thanks for your help Moravian,

Does 'Dosažen maximální možný počet stanic' also mean 'reach the maximum number of stations possible'? This is not what I want to say.


----------



## francisgranada

No, _dosažen _is _reached _(passive participle).


----------



## bibax

Dosažen maximální počet stanic. (direct translation)

A full sentence:

Bylo dosaženo maximálního počtu stanic. (sounds better to me)


----------



## risa2000

Pokud jde vyloženě o překlad do lokalizace, tak bych se přikláněl k variantě *Dosažen maximální počet stanic*. V textech, a v chybových zprávách programu zvlášť, se upřednostňuje stručnost (délka) čistě z praktických důvodů - zabírá to méně místa na obrazovce, rychleji se to čte a tím pádem se v tom rychleji člověk orientuje. Většinou se hledá takový tvar, který je ořezaný až na kost, a přitom stále dává zamýšlený význam (a to platí v jakémkoliv jazyce).


----------

